# Πρώτη ανοικτή εκδήλωση του Πανελλήνιου Συνδέσμου Μεταφραστικών Επιχειρήσεων (5/12/2008)



## nickel (Nov 12, 2008)

Από τον Πανελλήνιο Συνδέσμο Μεταφραστικών Επιχειρήσεων πήραμε την παρακάτω ενημέρωση (συνημμένο PDF). Εν συντομία:

*ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΝΟΙΚΤΗ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗ ΠΑΣΜΕΕ
Παρασκευή 5 Δεκεμβρίου 2008
Αίθουσα Αλκυόνη, Athens Electra Palace Hotel, Νικοδήμου 18-20, Αθήνα*

ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ

09:30 Προσέλευση – εγγραφή
10:00 – 10:10: Χαιρετισμός από την Δέσποινα Χρυσάφη, Πρόεδρο του ΠΑΣΜΕΕ
10:10 – 11:00: “The World Is Flat”: How can companies survive in the Global Environment?» (Εισηγητής: Γιώτης Θεοφάνης – ΙTEC – Strategic Consultant, CEO, Co-Founder & CTO)
11:30 – 13:00: «Παρουσίαση & ανάλυση των αποτελεσμάτων της online πανελλαδικής έρευνας για τις μεταφραστικές επιχειρήσεις & υπηρεσίες» (Εισηγητές: Γιούλα Γαλιατσάτου, Research Executive, Quantitative Research Department – GfK Hellas. Θεόδωρος Χριστοδούλου, Director, Quantitative Research Department – GfK Hellas)
13.00 – 14.30: Ελαφρύ γεύμα
14.30 – 15.30: «Η επίσημη μετάφραση – Πρόσφατες εξελίξεις και προβλήματα» (Εισηγητής: Γιώργος Τράντας, Δρ. Ν. Πανεπιστημίου Χαϊδελβέργης, Δικηγόρος)
16.00 - 18.00: 10η Ετήσια Τακτική Γενική Συνέλευση του Πανελλήνιου Συνδέσμου Μεταφραστικών Επιχειρήσεων (Μόνο για τα μέλη του ΠΑΣΜΕΕ)

ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡIΕΣ: 6984 158 376 [10:00 – 17:00]
Γεν. Γραμματέας: Odile Bréhier 
email: info παπάκι pasmee.gr
Ιστότοπος: www.pasmee.gr

Η Ημερίδα αυτή έχει ως στόχο τη σύσφιξη των σχέσεων όλων των φορέων του μεταφραστικού κλάδου (σύνδεσμοι, εταιρίες, επιχειρήσεις, ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες) με αφορμή την ενημέρωση και τη συζήτηση επίκαιρων θεμάτων που μας απασχολούν όλους. Το Δ.Σ. του ΠΑΣΜΕΕ ελπίζει ότι αυτή η εκδήλωση θα αποτελέσει αφορμή για ανταλλαγή απόψεων και εποικοδομητική συζήτηση.


----------

